# Lei ha avuto una relazione sessuale "virtuale". E' tradimento ?



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Guardando il PC di mia moglie ho scoperto che aveva una relazione di natura sessuale su internet, con scambi di messaggi erotici e fotografie erotiche con uno "sconosciuto".

Appena scoperta la cosa le ho fatto qualche domanda vaga, esplorativa, lei non mi ha detto nulla. Allora le ho detto che avevo visto i messaggi e le foto e ho preteso spiegazioni e le ho chiesto da quanto durava.

Lei mi ha detto, dopo un po' di discussioni, che la cosa andava avanti da 2 mesi con la stessa persona, che dice non ha mai incontrato (malgrado le promesse di un imminente incontro che io ho letto nella storia della chat).

Lei dice che non era sesso vero, ma solo un gioco, una malattia una dipendenza, etc... spergiura che mi ama e che mai più accadrà una cosa del genere.

SIAMO SPOSATI DA SOLI 6 MESI !!! 

Io sono addolorato ferito e deluso, non so se riuscirò a perdonarla.

Per piacere voi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guardando il PC di mia moglie ho scoperto che aveva una relazione di natura sessuale su internet, con scambi di messaggi erotici e fotografie erotiche con uno "sconosciuto".
> 
> Appena scoperta la cosa le ho fatto qualche domanda vaga, esplorativa, lei non mi ha detto nulla. Allora le ho detto che avevo visto i messaggi e le foto e ho preteso spiegazioni e le ho chiesto da quanto durava.
> 
> ...


Attiva un parental control.
mancavano le corna virtuali....  non ci facciamo mancare niente in questo forum haahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guardando il PC di mia moglie ho scoperto che aveva una relazione di natura sessuale su internet, con scambi di messaggi erotici e fotografie erotiche con uno "sconosciuto".
> 
> Appena scoperta la cosa le ho fatto qualche domanda vaga, esplorativa, lei non mi ha detto nulla. Allora le ho detto che avevo visto i messaggi e le foto e ho preteso spiegazioni e le ho chiesto da quanto durava.
> 
> ...


Che faresti bene a non perdonarla...e che cazzo, dopo soli 6 mesi no!!


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guardando il PC di mia moglie ho scoperto che aveva una relazione di natura sessuale su internet, con scambi di messaggi erotici e fotografie erotiche con uno "sconosciuto".
> 
> Appena scoperta la cosa le ho fatto qualche domanda vaga, esplorativa, lei non mi ha detto nulla. Allora le ho detto che avevo visto i messaggi e le foto e ho preteso spiegazioni e le ho chiesto da quanto durava.
> 
> ...



la cosa che mi lascia perplessa è che siete sposati da soli 6 e lei già cerchi novità...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guardando il PC di mia moglie ho scoperto che aveva una relazione di natura sessuale su internet, con scambi di messaggi erotici e fotografie erotiche con uno "sconosciuto".
> 
> Appena scoperta la cosa le ho fatto qualche domanda vaga, esplorativa, lei non mi ha detto nulla. Allora le ho detto che avevo visto i messaggi e le foto e ho* preteso spiegazioni *e le ho chiesto da quanto durava.
> 
> ...



Intanto se qualcuno pretende da me non ottiene nulla....

Però dopo solo 6 mesi si è un pò deludente ....non so che dire ....
Per curiosità ma che malattia è e dipendenza da cosa


----------



## Lostris (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la cosa che mi lascia perplessa è che siete sposati da soli 6 e lei già cerchi novità...


Non credo che una persona sposata da sei mesi cerchi la novità (certo, magari sono insieme da dieci anni.. chi lo sa..)
secondo me è probabile che lo facesse Gia da prima.

Comunque il marito mi sembra anche troppo tranquillo.. io avrei dato fuori di matto..


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non credo che una persona sposata da sei mesi cerchi la novità (certo, magari sono insieme da dieci anni.. chi lo sa..)
> secondo me è probabile che lo facesse Gia da prima.
> 
> Comunque il marito mi sembra anche troppo tranquillo.. io avrei dato fuori di matto..


non sono tranquillo, sono pietrificato


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Intanto se qualcuno pretende da me non ottiene nulla....
> 
> Però dopo solo 6 mesi si è un pò deludente ....non so che dire ....
> Per curiosità ma che malattia è e dipendenza da cosa


malattia/dipendenza da internet...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2012)

Questo purtroppo é uno di quei tradimenti che sono certa non riuscirei a comprendere. É più forte di me. Dopo 6 mesi poi non avrei grandi dubbi...


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guardando il PC di mia moglie ho scoperto che aveva una relazione di natura sessuale su internet, con scambi di messaggi erotici e fotografie erotiche con uno "sconosciuto".
> 
> Appena scoperta la cosa le ho fatto qualche domanda vaga, esplorativa, lei non mi ha detto nulla. Allora le ho detto che avevo visto i messaggi e le foto e ho preteso spiegazioni e le ho chiesto da quanto durava.
> 
> ...


prima di tutto,mollala.   questo non è certo il forum dove le corna siano viste come l'armageddon,ma insomma tutto ha un limite.

se dopo 6 mesi di matrimonio questa già si preparava a tradirti,direi che c'è poco da salvare.

e delle promesse di chi soffre di queste dipendenze c'è da fidarsi 0.

In realtà queste cose sono assai più frequenti di quello che si immagina.  Ma potrei capirle se avvenissero dopo qualche anno di vita insieme,non dopo 6 mesi.

anche ammettendo che foste fidanzati da una vita,non ci siamo proprio.

non posso capire la tua delusione,ma non dubito che sia una mazzata


----------



## Lostris (6 Luglio 2012)

Marito insomma... 
non crediamo a tutto peró... se ho la malattia dipendenza da Internet sto tutta notte sul forum o a leggermi le scansioni dei miei manga preferiti.

Chattare con Tizio, scambiare foto hard e promettersi l'incontro non rientra nella casistica.

Si puó perdonare una persona quando riconosce perô di aver sbagliato e non prende in giro accampando scuse.. La tua neo-moglie sembra voler glissare e non va bene..


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guardando il PC di mia moglie ho scoperto che aveva una relazione di natura sessuale su internet, con scambi di messaggi erotici e fotografie erotiche con uno "sconosciuto".
> 
> Appena scoperta la cosa le ho fatto qualche domanda vaga, esplorativa, lei non mi ha detto nulla. Allora le ho detto che avevo visto i messaggi e le foto e ho preteso spiegazioni e le ho chiesto da quanto durava.
> 
> ...


Mio giovine marito...
Sei mesi...
Sappi che nei primi mesi una coppia di sposini pone le basi.
Quindi ci sono parecchie sorprese a cui assistiamo...mentre appunto girovaghiamo per la selva oscura...
I primi mesi sono difficili...ma poi va sempre peggio.

Ma ti racconto una storia di vita in cui ho avuto ancora conferma di come sono certe donne, in certi casi.
Un tizio, e non sto dicendo Maurizio, mi mostra dal suo cellulare la patata di una tizia.
Sebbene e quantunque io da una patata sappia dire che faccia avrà la sua padrona, credetti a questa foto, perchè avevo già visto quella patata.

Un giorno mesi dopo, andai a fare una passeggiata con la padrona della patata.
Buttai il discorso su certe cose e dissi...ma dai che lo sappiamo tutti che con l'avvento del MMS le donne si fanno la foto della patata e la mandano in giro.
L
Lei si indignò e disse...ma non è vero...ma figurati se io farei mai una cosa del genere...

Le dissi..ah ok, va bene...ok...nessuna donna manda la foto della patata in giro...ok...

Ma mio caro sposino dentro di me ridevo come un matto...

Quindi...
Mi consiglio
Vuoi vivere bene?
Impara a considerare certe cose di lei...come sistemi per attirare la tua attenzione su di lei...

Sai allora cosa feci?
Feci sviluppare la fotina
La portai in grafica
Ne feci una bella cartolina e la spedii a questa signora...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Marito insomma...
> non crediamo a tutto peró... se ho la malattia dipendenza da Internet sto tutta notte sul forum o a leggermi le scansioni dei miei manga preferiti.
> 
> Chattare con Tizio, scambiare foto hard e promettersi l'incontro non rientra nella casistica.
> ...


Resta il fatto che se succedeva a me...la mia mi staccava la testa perchè ho osato guardare nel suo pc...
Dai certe cose non si fanno
Perchè meglio non sapere
che la moglie
non fa mai il suo dovere!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Luglio 2012)

nascondi il cavo di alimentazione del PC :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (6 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Marito insomma...
> non crediamo a tutto peró... se ho la malattia dipendenza da Internet sto tutta notte sul forum o a leggermi le scansioni dei miei manga preferiti.
> 
> Chattare con Tizio, scambiare foto hard e promettersi l'incontro non rientra nella casistica.
> ...


Lostris, devo contraddirti sai. Ci sono moltissime persone che usano il sesso in rete con modalità da dipendente.

La porno/sessodipendenza è una forma di dipendenza molto più frequente di quello che si pensi. Ci sarebbero tante cose da dire, ma forse non è questa la sede opportuna.

Quello che posso dirti, Non Registrato, è che se tua moglie riconosce di avere un problema, deve farsene carico e risolverlo, magari consultando uno psicologo. Io ho scoperto che mio marito faceva assiduamente certe cose dopo un anno di matrimonio: qualche seduta dallo psicologo per entrambi, molte rassicurazioni e dopo 10 anni di doppia vita era caduto in un baratro, con tradimenti annessi.
Non sottovalutare e, se vuoi continuare con lei, pretendi che questo percorso di 'riabilitazione' venga completato.
Ma valuta con attenzione se ne vale la pena.


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2012)

oddio, dopo soli 6 mesi di matrimonio, il pc volava fuori dalla finestra connessione compresa, e sono contro la violenza

ma lei com'è con te?
secondo te cosa c'è che non va?


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio, dopo soli 6 mesi di matrimonio, il pc volava fuori dalla finestra connessione compresa, e sono contro la violenza
> 
> ma lei com'è con te?
> secondo te cosa c'è che non va?


Posso solo darmi la colpa che ultimamente non facevamo molto sesso e ciò dipendeva anche da me.
Di affetto e tenerezza ce n'erano tanta...adesso non so.


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Posso solo darmi la colpa che ultimamente non facevamo molto sesso e ciò dipendeva anche da me.
> Di affetto e tenerezza ce n'erano tanta...adesso non so.



senti, non ho capito se convivevate prima del matrimonio oppure no
vivere insieme cambia molte cose, è un passo importantissimo e potrebbe avere in qualche modo influito, c'è da capire perchè in modo negativo
non so, forse dovresti ripensare a tutta la vostra storia insieme e parlarne con lei


----------



## Lostris (6 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lostris, devo contraddirti sai. Ci sono moltissime persone che usano il sesso in rete con modalità da dipendente.
> 
> La porno/sessodipendenza è una forma di dipendenza molto più frequente di quello che si pensi. Ci sarebbero tante cose da dire, ma forse non è questa la sede opportuna.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te sulla sesso-dipendenza e le sue problematiche. Anche quando virtuale.

Ironizzavo solo sul fatto che la moglie ha risposto al marito che era solo un gioco, una malattia/dipendenza. E quando Lunapiena ha chiesto al marito la dipendenza da cosa fosse, lui ha risposto "_da internet"...._


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te sulla sesso-dipendenza e le sue problematiche. Anche quando virtuale.
> 
> Ironizzavo solo sul fatto che la moglie ha risposto al marito che era solo un gioco, una malattia/dipendenza. E quando Lunapiena ha chiesto al marito la dipendenza da cosa fosse, lui ha risposto "_da internet"...._


Sta cosa di trovare una scusa da psicopatologia per tutto m'è sempre parsa una paraculata di quesi nostri tempi moderni. Ma magari sbaglio io.


----------



## Lostris (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sta cosa di trovare una scusa da psicopatologia per tutto m'è sempre parsa una paraculata di quesi nostri tempi moderni. Ma magari sbaglio io.


E' una paraculata di certo quando diventa una scusa per deresponsabilizzarsi e per essere indulgenti con sè stessi per non "riuscire" a cambiare.


----------



## Flavia (6 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> E' una paraculata di certo quando diventa una scusa per deresponsabilizzarsi e per essere indulgenti con sè stessi per non "riuscire" a cambiare.


:up:
hai perfettamente ragione, conosco bene il meccanismo
inoltre chi ha effettivamente problemi psicologici, e lo riconosce, si fa aiutare da qualcuno di competente in materia


----------



## Indeciso (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lei mi ha detto, dopo un po' di discussioni, che la cosa andava avanti da 2 mesi con la stessa persona


Puo' essere, e prima di questo quanti altri?Mio caro sconociuto, questa secondo me frequenta quelle lande desolate da molto tempo quindi vedi di farti dire da quanto cosi' ti renderai conto che lei viaggia su questa lunghezza d'onda dai primi tempi in cui vi siete conosciuti.....


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> E' una paraculata di certo quando diventa una scusa per deresponsabilizzarsi e per essere indulgenti con sè stessi per non "riuscire" a cambiare.


Ma non è tanto quello. Una volta, se ad uno/a gli piaceva tanto scopare a destra e a manca, era semplicemente uno/a a cui piaceva tanto il manico o la farfallina, a seconda. Adesso no: è diventato qualcuno affetto "dipendenza da sesso", e giù terapie. Stesso discorso per internet: se vedi i siti porno non sei semplicemente uon che s'ammazza di seghe (o ditalini) come quando si andava all'edicola per comprare il giornaletto, hai una "dipendenza". Come se prima le seghe uno non se le faceva lo stesso. Tanto per fare un paio di esempi. Morale della storia: non è tanto l'individuo che si paraculizza, ma è l'intera società che gli fa quadrato attorno. E' un pò diverso. Sempre per me, eh.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio, dopo soli 6 mesi di matrimonio, il pc volava fuori dalla finestra connessione compresa, e sono contro la violenza
> 
> ma lei com'è con te?
> secondo te cosa c'è che non va?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA...
Mi hai fatto ridere...vivrai...AHAHAHAHAAH
Mi sono immaginato la scena di quella moglie che...ahahahaaha
Vuole attenzioni e suo marito fa zappingo con il telecomando....paffete il telecomando che vola dalla finestra...

Però io ci ho pensato sai?
A me al posto di questo sposino mi sarebbe piaciuto spiare lei finchè fa ste cose sul web...per poi saltarle addosso al momento opportuno...

Avevo la visione di loro due che si toccano in videochiamata...io entro in camera...e paffete vado davanti allo schermo e dico al tizio...baubau...miciomicio...rosica che io adesso faccio sul serio...e paffete chiudevo il pc...

Ah cosa non sono i giochini amorosi...


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è tanto quello. Una volta, se ad uno/a gli piaceva tanto scopare a destra e a manca, era semplicemente uno/a a cui piaceva tanto il manico o la farfallina, a seconda. Adesso no: è diventato qualcuno affetto "dipendenza da sesso", e giù terapie. Stesso discorso per internet: se vedi i siti porno non sei semplicemente uon che s'ammazza di seghe (o ditalini) come quando si andava all'edicola per comprare il giornaletto, hai una "dipendenza". Come se prima le seghe uno non se le faceva lo stesso. Tanto per fare un paio di esempi. Morale della storia: non è tanto l'individuo che si paraculizza, ma è l'intera società che gli fa quadrato attorno. E' un pò diverso. Sempre per me, eh.


Condivido.
Semplicemente mia moglie accampa scuse.


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sta cosa di trovare una scusa da psicopatologia per tutto m'è sempre parsa una paraculata di quesi nostri tempi moderni. Ma magari sbaglio io.


Quoto.


----------



## Sole (6 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> hai perfettamente ragione, conosco bene il meccanismo
> inoltre chi ha effettivamente problemi psicologici, e lo riconosce, si fa aiutare da qualcuno di competente in materia


Non è sempre così purtroppo. Una delle caratteristiche della dipendenza è quella di essere consapevoli di avere un problema, ma di non volerlo risolvere. Chi dipende è fragile, bugiardo, inaffidabile. Ed è incapace di affrontare la vita senza l'oggetto della sua dipendenza. Ne ha bisogno, anche se lo fa stare male. Di qui la compulsione.

Resta da vedere se la signora in questione abbia realmente questo problema.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è sempre così purtroppo. Una delle caratteristiche della dipendenza è quella di essere consapevoli di avere un problema, ma di non volerlo risolvere. Chi dipende è fragile, bugiardo, inaffidabile. Ed è incapace di affrontare la vita senza l'oggetto della sua dipendenza. Ne ha bisogno, anche se lo fa stare male. Di qui la compulsione.
> 
> Resta da vedere se la signora in questione abbia realmente questo problema.


Mi dispiace ma queste sono solo ca**ate. Scusa. Senza offesa.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma queste sono solo ca**ate. Scusa. Senza offesa.


Perchè dici così?
Hai mai avuto a che fare con un tossico?
Deruba perfino i gioielli di sua madre pur di recuperare una dose...
Mi pare che Sole abbia descritto ben bene i meccanismi della dipendenza...

Ricordo con orrore un 3d nel forum di superzeta...
Di un certo paperinik...
Il suo 3d s'intitolava: fottuto dal porno.

Si mangiava sistematicamente lo stipendio in certe cose.
Vita sociale zero.
Finito dentro un gorgo...

Le dipendenze sono come le sabbie mobili...più ti agiti più sprofondi...

Ovvio chi è affetto da una dipendenza dice...sono tutte cazzate...
Come il fumatore che dice...ah io smetto quando voglio no?
seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA...
> Mi hai fatto ridere...vivrai...AHAHAHAHAAH
> Mi sono immaginato la scena di quella moglie che...ahahahaaha
> Vuole attenzioni e suo marito fa zappingo con il telecomando....paffete il telecomando che vola dalla finestra...
> ...


sarebbe ancor meglio non dimenticarsi di aprire i vetri


----------



## Sole (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè dici così?
> Hai mai avuto a che fare con un tossico?
> Deruba perfino i gioielli di sua madre pur di recuperare una dose...
> Mi pare che Sole abbia descritto ben bene i meccanismi della dipendenza...
> ...


Esattamente così. Tutto passa in secondo piano, il lavoro, le fidanzate, le mogli. Ci sono uomini che preferiscono masturbarsi 5, 6 o 7 volte al giorno davanti a un porno e quando si avvicinano alla propria donna non riescono ad avere un'erezione. Perdono tutto, anche se stessi... e forse è quello che vogliono.

Posso capire che chi non ha avuto questi problemi rinunci a comprenderli. Ma liquidare dicendo che sono cazzate è come minimo un atteggiamento superficiale, indice di una mentalità un po' ristretta.

Buon per chi non l'ha vissuto comunque. Io avrei voluto non sapere nulla di certe cose.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Esattamente così. Tutto passa in secondo piano, il lavoro, le fidanzate, le mogli. Ci sono uomini che preferiscono masturbarsi 5, 6 o 7 volte al giorno davanti a un porno e quando si avvicinano alla propria donna non riescono ad avere un'erezione. Perdono tutto, anche se stessi... e forse è quello che vogliono.
> 
> Posso capire che chi non ha avuto questi problemi rinunci a comprenderli. Ma liquidare dicendo che sono cazzate è come minimo un atteggiamento superficiale, indice di una mentalità un po' ristretta.
> 
> Buon per chi non l'ha vissuto comunque. Io avrei voluto non sapere nulla di certe cose.


Come spesso succede, pretendiamo che quello che non conosciamo, se ci fa paura o ci è scomodo... non esista.


----------



## Eretteo (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guardando il PC di mia moglie ho scoperto che aveva una relazione di natura sessuale su internet, con scambi di messaggi erotici e fotografie erotiche con uno "sconosciuto".
> 
> Appena scoperta la cosa le ho fatto qualche domanda vaga, esplorativa, lei non mi ha detto nulla. Allora le ho detto che avevo visto i messaggi e le foto e ho preteso spiegazioni e le ho chiesto da quanto durava.
> 
> ...


Perche' non lasci tua moglie nuda davanti al pc mentre scrive a 'sto gaglioffo?
Poi arrivi tu e te la strombazzi a pecora,lasciando il pc acceso con webcam,annessi e connessi.
Vuole i diversivi?
E tu glieli dai.
Buona estate.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Perche' non lasci tua moglie nuda davanti al pc mentre scrive a 'sto gaglioffo?
> Poi arrivi tu e te la strombazzi a pecora,lasciando il pc acceso con webcam,annessi e connessi.
> Vuole i diversivi?
> E tu glieli dai.
> Buona estate.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

*Troppe persone pronte a giustificare*

Su questo forum ci sono un po'troppe persone pronte a giustificare, in nome di presunte dipendenze, malattie, ossessioni compulsive.

Ripeto che le giustificazioni addotte da mia moglie non ho dubbio che siano solo pretesti.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Su questo forum ci sono un po'troppe persone pronte a giustificare, in nome di presunte dipendenze, malattie, ossessioni compulsive.
> 
> Ripeto che le giustificazioni addotte da mia moglie non ho dubbio che siano solo pretesti.


No ascolta un attimo...
Non esageriamo
Da flirtare in internet...a diventare cicciodipendenti ne passa eh?

Insomma perchè la fai così pesante e tragica

Guardati così fan tutte di Tinto Brass...e rifletti se è il caso de mandare in mona un matrimonio per queste cagate eh?

Capricci e sfizi di donna...ok?


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ascolta un attimo...
> Non esageriamo
> Da flirtare in internet...a diventare cicciodipendenti ne passa eh?
> 
> ...


Si ma sti cazzi dopo sei mesi di matrimonio???


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Su questo forum ci sono un po'troppe persone pronte a giustificare, in nome di presunte dipendenze, malattie, ossessioni compulsive.
> 
> Ripeto che le giustificazioni addotte da mia moglie non ho dubbio che siano solo pretesti.


E allora se pensi che non sia una dipendenza devi solo capire se puoi stare con una donna che dopo 6 mesi di matrimonio fa sesso online con un perfetto sconosciuto............


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si ma sti cazzi dopo sei mesi di matrimonio???


Quoto:up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si ma sti cazzi dopo sei mesi di matrimonio???


Embè e che c'è di strano?
La luna di miele è finita no?
Sorge il sole e si vede chiaro chi si ha sposato no?
Ma quante storie che te fe...

Noi donne siam così no?


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si ma sti cazzi dopo sei mesi di matrimonio???


quoto e se posso approvo:up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè e che c'è di strano?
> La luna di miele è finita no?
> Sorge il sole e si vede chiaro chi si ha sposato no?
> Ma quante storie che te fe...
> ...


To va la, ridi 'na scianta:


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora se pensi che non sia una dipendenza devi solo capire se puoi stare con una donna che dopo 6 mesi di matrimonio fa sesso online con un perfetto sconosciuto............


Quoto


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> To va la, ridi 'na scianta:
> 
> View attachment 4919


Sarebbe?


----------



## Flavia (6 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è sempre così purtroppo. Una delle caratteristiche della dipendenza è quella di essere consapevoli di avere un problema, ma di non volerlo risolvere. Chi dipende è fragile, bugiardo, inaffidabile. Ed è incapace di affrontare la vita senza l'oggetto della sua dipendenza. Ne ha bisogno, anche se lo fa stare male. Di qui la compulsione.
> 
> Resta da vedere se la signora in questione abbia realmente questo problema.


io parlavo in generale
comunque il discorso delle dipendenze è un discorso molto complicato
nel caso della signora in questione a me non sembra dipendente da, ma semplicemente una persona a cui piace un certo genere di passatempo


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sarebbe?


Robe di noi uomini:ar:


----------



## Eretteo (6 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> To va la, ridi 'na scianta:
> 
> View attachment 4919


:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> To va la, ridi 'na scianta:
> 
> View attachment 4919


Ma è veneto?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è veneto?


SI....


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Mortacci vostri, tutti veneti qui. Puoi tradurre per i non capenti?


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mortacci vostri, tutti veneti qui. Puoi tradurre per i non capenti?


mi unisco all'appello....e daje!


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

aspè forse ho capito!

uno chiede cosa aspetta ad accendere il forno...
e l'altro risponde che aspetta che il pollo si dia fuoco da solo :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> To va la, ridi 'na scianta:
> 
> View attachment 4919


Ragazza! Pensi di accendere il forno 
?

o pensi che il pollastro per protesta si dia fuoco da solo?


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

Corretto!

Scusate ma stasera ho staccato presto dall'ufficio 

buon week-end a tutti!

http://www.doliwood.com/index.php?mn=3

:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ragazza! Pensi di accendere il forno
> ?
> 
> o pensi che il pollastro per protesta si dia fuoco da solo?


Ok.


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Luglio 2012)

Beh se era una relazione virtuale assidua, sicuramente non è soddisfatta del vostro matrimonio  Magari è sincera nel suo pentimento, ma forse dovreste capire cos'è che non va...

Io ho fatto sesso virtuale con una donna ma è stata una cosa occasionale e poi sono "scappata"...

Avere una relazione virtuale è sicuramente indice di qualche problema.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

*che cazzo*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guardando il PC di mia moglie ho scoperto che aveva una relazione di natura sessuale su internet, con scambi di messaggi erotici e fotografie erotiche con uno "sconosciuto".
> 
> Appena scoperta la cosa le ho fatto qualche domanda vaga, esplorativa, lei non mi ha detto nulla. Allora le ho detto che avevo visto i messaggi e le foto e ho preteso spiegazioni e le ho chiesto da quanto durava.
> 
> ...


Che caldo con sto' cappello rosso!

Ma non se ne' puo' piu' di ste donne/uomini che si attaccano al pc e si eccitano con paroline e foto erotiche!
E ti credo che sei deluso umiliato da una scatola a tasti che a pelle ti emana solo radiazioni invisibili.

Ma sta qui non si ferma li sai, la curiosita' è femmina e spinge oltre.

Ma poi le fotografie con uno che non sa neppure se c'è da fidarsi o no,e sto qui che usa "federica2 al cospetto di queste foto.

Ma che dei perdonare scappa e corri via subito e non voltarti una volta che "poverina" piange e strilla!!!

All'avvocato dillo che sta qui si faceva il pc invece che farsi il marito!

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

*simpatica la tipa*

Che siano corna VERE direi de no,ma virtuali direi de si !!!

Ma dai dopo sei mesi dal matrimonio, tra dieci anni che fa'?

Sei ancora in tempo per annullare il tutto?

Ci sono tante belle donno in giro molto piu' simpatiche e sincere di questa!

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

*ultima cosa*

Sta qui le malata di una malattia immaginaria!

Non accudirla eh,scappa via e di corsa...
Annulla il matrimonio se puoi.

blu


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sta qui le malata di una malattia immaginaria!
> 
> Non accudirla eh,scappa via e di corsa...
> Annulla il matrimonio se puoi.
> ...


Ma dai blu...
Allora io voglio annullare il matrimonio perchè appena sposato scoprii che mia moglie con me non parla...ma parla abbondantemente con lo specchio in bagno...specchio dimmi, ma dimmi se non sono la più figa del reame?


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai blu...
> Allora io voglio annullare il matrimonio perchè appena sposato scoprii che mia moglie con me non parla...ma parla abbondantemente con lo specchio in bagno...specchio dimmi, ma dimmi se non sono la più figa del reame?


bè dai non è la stessa cosa....

insomma conte dopo soli 6 mesi di matrimonio scopri che tua moglie fa sesso virtuale con un perfetto sconosciuto.... e daje su...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè dai non è la stessa cosa....
> 
> insomma conte dopo soli 6 mesi di matrimonio scopri che tua moglie fa sesso virtuale con un perfetto sconosciuto.... e daje su...


Ma sta tenta...
é sesso VIRTUALE eh?
E allora casso se la beccava con un vibratore era tradimento?

VIRTUALE...ok?

Come se uno si masturba con un video porno ok?

Ma casso...
Sono questi i problemi gravi di un matrimonio?

Se capitava a me?

RIDEVO COME UN MATTO ok?
E dicevo..ma varda sta stupidina in dove si perde...pianta lì ste cazzate e vieni qui a letto con me...moglie mia...


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tenta...
> é sesso VIRTUALE eh?
> E allora casso se la beccava con un vibratore era tradimento?
> 
> ...


Non è la stessa cosa di guardare un porno!


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa di guardare un porno!


esatto


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa di guardare un porno!


Quoto


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa di guardare un porno!


Quoto pure io!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa di guardare un porno!


Quale sarebbe la differenza?
Ohi ciccio se tu mi mostri la figa attraverso una cam
Sappi che nella mia testa io sto guardando dentro uno schermo di pc...
Non sto guardando una donna dal vivo eh?
Tanto è vero che se lei mi dice...leccamela...finisco con il leccare lo schermo del pc...


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sta cosa di trovare una scusa da psicopatologia per tutto m'è sempre parsa una paraculata di quesi nostri tempi moderni. Ma magari sbaglio io.


:up:


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

*Certo che*

Dopo sei mesi è veramente triste...  

Tu sei abbastanza sicuro che quella della cybersex-dipendenza sia una scusa di comodo.

A questo punto, se pensi si tratti piuttosto di zoccolite cronica congenita, saprai anche che tua moglie non cambierà mai modo di essere, nemmeno se aveste una famiglia di 11 figli da crescere. Non esiste "medicina" o cura , ci si può solo convivere, e forse può peggiorare nel tempo.

Valuta tu con calma quale soluzione è la meno dolorosa in questo caso...



ari


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dopo sei mesi è veramente triste...
> 
> Tu sei abbastanza sicuro che quella della cybersex-dipendenza sia una scusa di comodo.
> 
> ...


Sai cosa penso io?
Che noi mariti dobbiamo tornare ad essere UOMINI.
Ossia esseri pieni di hobbies, di cose tutte maschili ecc..ecc..ecc...
Che hanno pochissimo tempo da dedicare a curiosare che cosa fa o meno la moglie in nostra assenza...
E a considerare tutto quello che fa quando noi non ci siamo: delle emerita cagate.
Torneremo a vivere più sereni.
Del resto mia cara, il cuore dell'uomo è un'abisso...
Ok nella mia lunga carriera ho tradito mia moglie con cagne e porche...
ma solo virtualmente eh?

Torniamo a occuparci solo di dove sta il cuore...
Che chi ha qualcosa da nascondere si nasconde perchè si accorge di essere nudo...
Dio entra nel giardino dell'eden e chiede all'uomo DOVE SEI?

E lui dice mi sono nascosto perchè sono nudo...

Chi ti ha fatto sapere che sei nudo? Hai forse mangiato dell'albero?
La donna che tu hai creato mi ha dato da mangiare e io ho mangiato...

Me ne frega un casso di dove è la figa e che cosa prende in giro...
Masturbati con un vibratore e pensa al ciccio di un moro...
Non me ne frega un casso...

Ti chiedo solo dov'è il tuo cuore?
Perchè là dov'è il tuo cuore là c'è anche il tuo tesoro...

E figuriamoci se una donna con un minimo di cranio è innamorata del ciccio che vede in internet...


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

..

E figuriamoci se una donna con un minimo di cranio è innamorata del ciccio che vede in internet...[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> Appunto...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Appunto...


Comunque magari che tutte quelle a cui ho mandato per mms il mio ciccio...si fossero perdutamente innamorate di me...sarebbe come dire di avere un ciccio parafulmini no?


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque magari che tutte quelle a cui ho mandato per mms il mio ciccio...si fossero perdutamente innamorate di me...sarebbe come dire di avere un ciccio parafulmini no?


Un pò come le mie microtette mandate in foto a manager...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso io?
> Che noi mariti dobbiamo tornare ad essere UOMINI.
> Ossia esseri pieni di hobbies, di cose tutte maschili ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Che hanno pochissimo tempo da dedicare a curiosare che cosa fa o meno la moglie in nostra assenza...
> ...


Nessuno pensa che lei si innamori. Io (PER ME SECONDO ME PER IL MIO
MODO DI VEDERE) trovo squalluido triste questo tipo di sesso e se scoprissi che il mio compagno fa sesso virtuale con sconosciuti mi disgusterebbe forse più che se lo vedessi scopare con una.
Qui dipende da quanta importanza si da a questi "giochi", tu nessuna io tantissima.
Um film porno e un film non c'é interattivitÀ. I protagonisti non parlano con te non si masturbano per te e non godono vedere te che tu masturbi. A me sembra un'enorme differenza


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno pensa che lei si innamori. Io (PER ME SECONDO ME PER IL MIO
> MODO DI VEDERE) trovo squalluido triste questo tipo di sesso e se scoprissi che il mio compagno fa sesso virtuale con sconosciuti mi disgusterebbe forse più che se lo vedessi scopare con una.
> Qui dipende da quanta importanza si da a questi "giochi", tu nessuna io tantissima.
> Um film porno e un film non c'é interattivitÀ. I protagonisti non parlano con te non si masturbano per te e non godono vedere te che tu masturbi. A me sembra un'enorme differenza


Ok...ci sta...
Allora ti fai una sana litigata...
Poi lei ti dice...ma caro amo te...dai siamo sposati...e se finisse in leto.
Fine della storia.

Se uno ripudia sua moglie e chiede la separazion per sta cagata qua...

SCUSAMI...
Ma se io fossi il giudice rido in faccia a tutti e due eh?

Come non esistono i film hard interattivi?
Ma che razza di films guardi eh?

Ma tu credi che non esistano mogli che si schifano tutte perchè beccano il marito con i filmetti porno?

Dipende dai coniugi l'indirizzo che vogliono dare alla loro vita matrimoniale eh?

Allora tornando a tema: lei ha avuto una relazione sessuale virtuale è tradimento?
SECONDO ME: no...
Perchè lui attraverso il monitor non glielo ha messo in figa...
E il famigerato scambio di fludi non c'è stato!

Ok...allora torniamo ai tempi andati...
Padre ho guardato un uomo.
E che pensieri hai fatto?
Impudichi...
Adultera...200 ave marie...e sei a posto...


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Un pò come le mie microtette mandate in foto a manager...


Immagino abbia zommato parecchio per vederle...!


Scusaaaaaa!!! :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...ci sta...
> Allora ti fai una sana litigata...
> Poi lei ti dice...ma caro amo te...dai siamo sposati...e se finisse in leto.
> Fine della storia.
> ...


Ma siamo sempre lì. Se per te il tradimento è metterlo in figa il tradimento non c'è stato. 

Ammettiamo però che può essere destabilizzante e un po' traumatico scoprire la propria giovane sposa che intreccia una relazione con uno sconosciuto via chat, webcam e quant'altro inviando foto intime o masturbandosi guardando altri membri?

Insomma, ci avviciniamo parecchio al tradimento, no?


----------



## Sole (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...ci sta...
> Allora ti fai una sana litigata...
> Poi lei ti dice...ma caro amo te...dai siamo sposati...*e se finisse in leto.*
> Fine della storia.


E ti pareva


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...ci sta...
> Allora ti fai una sana litigata...
> Poi lei ti dice...ma caro amo te...dai siamo sposati...e se finisse in leto.
> Fine della storia.
> ...


Per me é tradimento. Non mi separo ma metto in chiaro che non condivido mi fa schifo e desidero che non si ripete. Se si ripete vuteró che per lui fare sesso virtuale é più importante di fare un torto a me. E poi agisco di conseguenza...

Ho visto pochissimi porno, non mi piAcciono, non mi eccitano e a volte mi fanno anche ridere....
Per fare sesso virtuale devo essere molto conivolta con uno sconosciuto lo trovo ridicolo..(PER ME SECONDO ME)


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma siamo sempre lì. Se per te il tradimento è metterlo in figa il tradimento non c'è stato.
> 
> Ammettiamo però che può essere destabilizzante e un po' traumatico scoprire la propria giovane sposa che intreccia una relazione con uno sconosciuto via chat, webcam e quant'altro inviando foto intime o masturbandosi guardando altri membri?
> 
> Insomma, ci avviciniamo parecchio al tradimento, no?


Ok ci sta dentro..ok...
Ma tu rovineresti un matrimonio per na cosa del genere?
Questo è il mio interrogativo...
E sai bene che tu sei una donna che ha perdonato a suo marito una cosa che nessuna delle mie amiche perdonerebbe...
Mia moglie ha sentenziato che se fosse stata al posto tuo...mi avrebbe dato un ceffone e non ci sarebbe mai potuto essere più neanche una parola tra lei e me.

Ci sto dentro ok...evento traumatico...
Ma se dopo sei mesi di matrimonio un uomo si fa andare in crisi da na cosa come questa...è meglio che si separano...perchè la vita riserva sorprese ben più amare!

Se però ci ostiniamo a dire: matrimonio perfetto allora si, matrimonio con qualche pecca allora tutta merda...

Capiamo anche come mai proliferano le separazioni...

Sai tanti uomini per non avere "casini" tante volte fanno i "mami" fanno finta di non aver capito, finta di non aver visto, e soprattutto lasciano correre...

Altrimenti rischi di diventare un marito insicurone...perchè appena vedi lei fare qualcosa che non capisci e non sai come interpretare ti casca il mondo in testa...

E se posso dirti...ne ho visti sai di uomini che hanno cercato di intortare mia moglie...


----------



## Sole (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ok ci sta dentro..ok...
> Ma tu rovineresti un matrimonio per na cosa del genere?
> Questo è il mio interrogativo...*
> E sai bene che tu sei una donna che ha perdonato a suo marito una cosa che nessuna delle mie amiche perdonerebbe...
> ...


Sai che la mia risposta è no.

Però capisco che la botta all'inizio è dura. E, pur non apprezzando le generalizzazioni, credo che forse un uomo sia meno propenso ad accettare certe cose dalla propria donna.


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

X Conte: a parte il tuo caso in cui è ben chiaro che l'esclusività non fa parte del pacchetto-matrimonio che hai accettato... ma nel caso di questo neo marito posso capire lo choc...

Voglio dire, un conto è beccare tua moglie in mutande davanti a una webcam dopo 20 anni di vita (e delusioni e amarezze) in comune, un conto è partire tutti carichi pieni di speranze da neosposi, con tutti i buoni propositi di questo mondo, e scoprire che la persona che condivideva la tua stessa idea di coppia in realtà ti ha mentito e ti ha fatto solo perdere del tempo...

non so se rendo


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> X Conte: a parte il tuo caso in cui è ben chiaro che l'esclusività non fa parte del pacchetto-matrimonio che hai accettato... ma nel caso di questo neo marito posso capire lo choc...
> 
> Voglio dire, un conto è beccare tua moglie in mutande davanti a una webcam dopo 20 anni di vita (e delusioni e amarezze) in comune, un conto è partire tutti carichi pieni di speranze da neosposi, con tutti i buoni propositi di questo mondo, e scoprire che la persona che condivideva la tua stessa idea di coppia in realtà ti ha mentito e ti ha fatto solo perdere del tempo...
> 
> non so se rendo


Ma come fanno due persone a capire ( se non attraverso situazioni ed esperienze) se hanno la stessa idea di coppia?
Ari osserva due giovani innamorati...all'inizio è tutto rose e fiori...ma poi?

Si dice che la fase innamoramento avvicini due persone.
Poi scemati i fumi si passa per la fase conoscenza.
Poi quella dell'accettazione.
Infine ci si decide che tutto sommato si vale la pena di vivere assieme no?
O mi sbaglio?

Ok...lui liberissimo di dire: ragazzi io non voglio tra i piedi una moglie così quindi ceste...che se ne vada fora dalle balle...

Ma se spetto di trovare na donna su misura per me...hai voglia eh?


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come fanno due persone a capire ( se non attraverso situazioni ed esperienze) se hanno la stessa idea di coppia?
> Ari osserva due giovani innamorati...all'inizio è tutto rose e fiori...ma poi?
> 
> Si dice che la fase innamoramento avvicini due persone.
> ...


Come fanno due persone a capire se hanno la stessa idea di coppia.
Riguardo all'esclusività lo si capisce quasi subito secondo me.... Lo capisci subito se la persona che vuoi come compagno/a ti chiede "fedeltà" oppure non dà importanza a questo aspetto.
Secondo me, eh. 

Non puoi arrivare all'altare senza sapere se il tuo futuro marito immagina una coppia monogama o "XL" [cit. ]

E se sai che il tuo fidanzato immagina una vita a due fatta di esclusività sentimentale-sessuale, beh, allora se non sei d'accordo e invece gli fai capire che... wow, ne sei entusiasta; allora un po' zoccola inside ci sei


----------



## Flavia (7 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sai che la mia risposta è no.
> 
> Però capisco che la botta all'inizio è dura. E, pur non apprezzando le generalizzazioni, credo che forse un uomo sia meno propenso ad accettare certe cose dalla propria donna.


credo che lui si stia chiedendo, se oltre al virtuale, ci sia stato anche del concreto reale di cui non è a conoscenza, e che lei di certo non ammetterebbe mai


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

Non so, per fare un esempio. 

Metti che un signore con la tua stessa visione dei sentimenti - chiamiamolo Conte-bis - incontri una donna che crede nell'esclusività di sentimenti, e fisica.... 
Conte-bis ci si mette insieme e le dice "Sono il primo paladino della fedeltà nella coppia, la cosa più bella è sposarsi e metter su una Famiglia del Mulino Bianco dove appunto non sono contemplati "estranei". Sposami, cara, per me sarai l'unica donna". Lei tutta contenta, accetta.

Conte-bis la sposa... e dopo 6 mesi la "tradisce": dopo come fa a raccontarle che è impossibile capire se due individui hanno la  stessa idea di coppia, che è impossibile arrivare all'altare sapendo se il tuo amato vuole fedeltà oppure no....?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non so, per fare un esempio.
> 
> Metti che un signore con la tua stessa visione dei sentimenti - chiamiamolo Conte-bis - incontri una donna che crede nell'esclusività di sentimenti, e fisica....
> Conte-bis ci si mette insieme e le dice "Sono il primo paladino della fedeltà nella coppia, la cosa più bella è sposarsi e metter su una Famiglia del Mulino Bianco dove appunto non sono contemplati "estranei". Sposami, cara, per me sarai l'unica donna". Lei tutta contenta, accetta.
> ...


Ah ho capito come avvengono certi inganni...
Ma è possibile che conte bis faccia sto discorso perchè scopre che facendo sto discorso lei lo sposerà...e si dice..tanto dopo sposata faccio il cazzo che mi pare...perchè non andrà mai via da me...


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ho capito come avvengono certi inganni...
> Ma è possibile che conte bis faccia sto discorso perchè scopre che facendo sto discorso lei lo sposerà...e si dice..tanto dopo sposata faccio il cazzo che mi pare...perchè non andrà mai via da me...


E' una possibilità


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma siamo sempre lì. Se per te il tradimento è metterlo in figa il tradimento non c'è stato.
> 
> Ammettiamo però che può essere destabilizzante e un po' traumatico scoprire la propria giovane sposa che intreccia una relazione con uno sconosciuto via chat, webcam e quant'altro inviando foto intime o masturbandosi guardando altri membri?
> 
> Insomma, ci avviciniamo parecchio al tradimento, no?


il tradimento fisico è un dettaglio.

qui l'errore sta nel fatto che sta ragazza dopo appena 6 mesi cerchi altrove.

questo è destabilizzante


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ho capito come avvengono certi inganni...
> Ma è possibile che conte bis faccia sto discorso perchè scopre che facendo sto discorso lei lo sposerà...e si dice..tanto dopo sposata faccio il cazzo che mi pare...perchè non andrà mai via da me...





aristocat ha detto:


> E' una possibilità


E' una possibilità, è vero, e ha anche un nome: si chiama *truffa*.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> E' una possibilità, è vero, e ha anche un nome: si chiama *truffa*.


Quoto


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Dettagli????*

Dettagli?Bè dopo appena 6 mesi la signora finisce a pecora via chat non è incoraggiante!Ad essere sinceri credo che la mogliettina in questione di guerre PUBICHE ne abbia fata parecchie....ai prepuzi da del tu...senza offesa!!!


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2012)

Se ti riferivi a me,mi sa che non hai colto.

Ho detto dettaglio perchè paradossalmente la cosa grave davvero non sarebbe il prenderlo altrove.

Ma il fatto che dopo appena 6 mesi dalle nozze lei ne senta la necessità.

A me devasterebbe questa situazione: ma come,dopo 6 mesi dovrebbe essere ancora tutto bello e tu invece da settimane già progetti con altri?

Capite che al quel punto che lei possa aver già consumato o meno diventa secondario.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> E' una possibilità, è vero, e ha anche un nome: si chiama *truffa*.


Sapessi quante ne ho viste così...
E glielo dicevi eh?
Risposta...tu sei solo invidioso perchè lui mi ama...
E io...imprecando al cielo...ok ma poi non venire a piangere da me...
Dopo anni...
Viene e s'incazza con me...perchè non sono stato abbastanza bravo ad aprirle gli occhi eh?

Ma sta tenta senti che discorsi...
Ah ora esce tutte le sere con gli amici, ma mi ha promesso che dopo sposati starà sempre a casa con me...
E io là che le rido in faccia...

Ma insomma perdio...
Si dice che un lupo perde il pelo, ma non il vizio...

Prima di sposarsi penso sia bene avere un bel calibro in mano e "misurare" l'altro: perchè se è un ciliegio...darà sempre e solo ciliegi...ciò tante volte sono le donne che s'immaginano che per il fatto che ami un uomo...poi lo cambi...seeeeeeeee...va là...

Però qui lo dico e qui lo nego...
Che trauma portarmi una donna in casa...
Che trauma...
E sgrunf oink...vivevo così bene nel mio porcile...

E lei ti guarda con quella faccia...
Adesso ci sono io qui in casa...e arrediamo tutto assieme...come piace a me...no?
Ma porcc...porc...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dettagli?Bè dopo appena 6 mesi la signora finisce a pecora via chat non è incoraggiante!Ad essere sinceri credo che la mogliettina in questione di guerre PUBICHE ne abbia fata parecchie....ai prepuzi da del tu...senza offesa!!!


Ma mettiamo sia io...che la becco...
Lei mi guarda con quegli occhi da cerbiatta e dice...ma caaaaaaaroooooooooo...l'ho fatto per ingelosirti...per vedere se così riesco ad attirare la tua attenzione su di me.....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Se ti riferivi a me,mi sa che non hai colto.
> 
> Ho detto dettaglio perchè paradossalmente la cosa grave davvero non sarebbe il prenderlo altrove.
> 
> ...


Se solo tu sapessi dove vanno a finire con la mente le donne quando fanno l'amore con te...
Saresti...
Ancora più perplesso eh?


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mettiamo sia io...che la becco...
> Lei mi guarda con quegli occhi da cerbiatta e dice...ma caaaaaaaroooooooooo...l'ho fatto per ingelosirti...per vedere se così riesco ad attirare la tua attenzione su di me.....



e un bel vaffanculo per direttissima senza passare dal via non glielo toglie nessuno!

e dai conte sta donna è ingiustificabile! 6 mesi di matrimonio dovrebbero essere ancora il top dell'idillo...e questa invece che fa? sesso virtuale? 
vuoi vedere che tra un po la colpa è del marito...e dai su,.... non cerchiamo il salvabile anche dove non c'è...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e un bel vaffanculo per direttissima senza passare dal via non glielo toglie nessuno!
> 
> e dai conte sta donna è ingiustificabile! 6 mesi di matrimonio dovrebbero essere ancora il top dell'idillo...e questa invece che fa? sesso virtuale?
> vuoi vedere che tra un po la colpa è del marito...e dai su,.... non cerchiamo il salvabile anche dove non c'è...


Ma non giudichiamo con troppa sicumera la moglie altrui no?
Io sono per dire a sto tizio:
Ci tieni a lei molto? Te la tieni così come è...un po' diciamo...fringuella
Tieni più a te stesso che non a lei? Buttala fuori di casa eh?

Ma quale top dell'idillio...ma quale idillio...

Mah...


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non giudichiamo con troppa sicumera la moglie altrui no?
> Io sono per dire a sto tizio:
> Ci tieni a lei molto? Te la tieni così come è...un po' diciamo...fringuella
> Tieni più a te stesso che non a lei? Buttala fuori di casa eh?
> ...



io continuo a non essere d'accordo :singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io continuo a non essere d'accordo :singleeye:


E va ben allora...
Lei è na stupida troia che dopo sei mesi fa sesso virtuale con un altro
Lui è un cretino che si è sposato na troia non sapendo che è troia
Allora spacca il culo a tua moglie e poi gettala dalla finestra.

Si è tradimento ok è tradimento: separati e sarai felice...

Caso chiuso.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E va ben allora...
> Lei è na stupida troia che dopo sei mesi fa sesso virtuale con un altro
> Lui è un cretino che si è sposato na troia non sapendo che è troia
> Allora spacca il culo a tua moglie e poi gettala dalla finestra.
> ...



è inutile che ti alteri...per me è tradimento! e la signora in questione non è difendibile.... poi sono punti di vista!
devo per forza vederla in modo diverso?


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e un bel vaffanculo per direttissima senza passare dal via non glielo toglie nessuno!
> 
> e dai conte sta donna è ingiustificabile! 6 mesi di matrimonio dovrebbero essere ancora il top dell'idillo...e questa invece che fa? sesso virtuale?
> vuoi vedere che tra un po la colpa è del marito...e dai su,.... non cerchiamo il salvabile anche dove non c'è...


Quoto!! :up:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e un bel vaffanculo per direttissima senza passare dal via non glielo toglie nessuno!
> 
> e dai conte sta donna è ingiustificabile! 6 mesi di matrimonio dovrebbero essere ancora il top dell'idillo...e questa invece che fa? sesso virtuale?
> vuoi vedere che tra un po la colpa è del marito...e dai su,.... non cerchiamo il salvabile anche dove non c'è...





Simy ha detto:


> è inutile che ti alteri...per me è tradimento! e la signora in questione non è difendibile.... poi sono punti di vista!
> devo per forza vederla in modo diverso?


Quoto
E nessuno dice di buttarla dalla finestra o separarsi ma chiarire che questa pratica non è gradita e che se si ripete uno prende le sue decisioni. Fine,


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

*Sessosdipendenza on line*



Sole ha detto:


> Lostris, devo contraddirti sai. Ci sono moltissime persone che usano il sesso in rete con modalità da dipendente.
> 
> La porno/sessodipendenza è una forma di dipendenza molto più frequente di quello che si pensi. Ci sarebbero tante cose da dire, ma forse non è questa la sede opportuna.


Invece sarebbe molto interessante se ne parlassimo, magari aprendo un thread


----------



## Buscopann (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guardando il PC di mia moglie ho scoperto che aveva una relazione di natura sessuale su internet, con scambi di messaggi erotici e fotografie erotiche con uno "sconosciuto".
> 
> Appena scoperta la cosa le ho fatto qualche domanda vaga, esplorativa, lei non mi ha detto nulla. Allora le ho detto che avevo visto i messaggi e le foto e ho preteso spiegazioni e le ho chiesto da quanto durava.
> 
> ...


Lascia perdere i vari inviti a non perdonare, mollare e quant'altro. siamo tutti froci col culo degli altri, poi voglio vedere quanti manderebbero a puttane un matrimonio dopo appena 6 mesi (con tutte le conseguenze e il percorso a ostacoli del caso) per una roba del genere.
Tra di voi deve però instaurarsi un dialogo estremamente sincero e mi auguro fortemente che tua moglie ne sia capace. Dal mio punto di vista posso immaginare che la cosa faccia male, perché innegabilmente la si vive come un tradimento. Però non è esattamente la stessa cosa. Come ha scritto Sole alcune persone vivono questi momenti come vere e proprie fantasie, facenti parte di un mondo o di una relatà parallela che non si vuole poi di fatto rendere reale. E' un po' come l'uomo che si pratica l'auto-erotismo davanti a un film porno. Se tutto resta nella virtualità credo che ci si possa anche venire incontro (tutto dipende da come riesci a vivere tu la cosa). Se invece c'è l'intenzione, da parte di tua moglie, di passare poi dal virtuale al reale (penso che non faresti molta fatica ad accorgertene)...Beh..allora è tutta un'altra storia.

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lascia perdere i vari inviti a non perdonare, mollare e quant'altro. siamo tutti froci col culo degli altri, poi voglio vedere quanti manderebbero a puttane un matrimonio dopo appena 6 mesi (con tutte le conseguenze e il percorso a ostacoli del caso) per una roba del genere.
> Tra di voi deve però instaurarsi un dialogo estremamente sincero e mi auguro fortemente che tua moglie ne sia capace. Dal mio punto di vista posso immaginare che la cosa faccia male, perché innegabilmente la si vive come un tradimento. Però non è esattamente la stessa cosa. Come ha scritto Sole alcune persone vivono questi momenti come vere e proprie fantasie, facenti parte di un mondo o di una relatà parallela che non si vuole poi di fatto rendere reale. E' un po' come l'uomo che si pratica l'auto-erotismo davanti a un film porno. Se tutto resta nella virtualità credo che ci si possa anche venire incontro (tutto dipende da come riesci a vivere tu la cosa). Se invece c'è l'intenzione, da parte di tua moglie, di passare poi dal virtuale al reale (penso che non faresti molta fatica ad accorgertene)...Beh..allora è tutta un'altra storia.
> 
> Buscopann


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Ma noi uomini dobbiamo tornare ad essere più duri...
Io sono stupito per lui...che si lascia intimorire da queste cose...
Dopo 18 anni di matrimonio riderei di questa situazione...
A sei mesi prendevo il suo pc e lo gettavo in strada, poi gli passavo sopra con la macchina...e poi me la trombavo per una notte intera...dicendole...bruta troia de na dona te do mi giù per la testa il sesso virtuale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E lei...
Ah caro...ma allora mi ami...ah ma allora ti importa di me...ah ma sei gelosoooooooooooooooo...

Va ben dei...dopo lo compravo il pc nuovo eh? Uffi...dei...


----------

